# Z71 is at IM now!



## Z71 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Bro! 
Just checking in and checking out IM.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Z71* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome.........


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome bro .


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 21, 2012)

Haha whats up dude?!?! Just spoke the other day good to see you here


----------



## ray3801 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dath (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 23, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to it homie!


----------

